# Weitere Verschärfung der Sicherheitslage in der Schweizer IKT



## Newsfeed (20 Oktober 2008)

Die Schweizerische Melde- und Analysestelle Informationssicherung hat ihren ersten Halbjahresbericht 2008 veröffentlicht. Die Zahl von "Drive-by-Infektionen“ habe rasant zugenommen. Es seien verschiedene Massenhacks von Websites beobachtet worden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

